#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Een forum voor Nederlandse moslims voor Nederlandse moslims.

## forumibnu

Ben je Nederlander en heb je je in het verleden bekeerd tot de islam of denk je er over om jezelf te bekeren?

Kijk dan op forum.ibnu.nl

Een forum voor Nederlandse moslims voor Nederlandse moslims.

Groetjes,
Het Nederlandse moslim forum

----------


## Dehya

Waarom eigenlijk? Voelen jullie niet thuis hier of daar?

----------


## contradictio

Ze zullen zich nooit ergens echt huis voelen behalve bij andere moslims die ook curturele dogma's hebben durven te weerspreken..? daarom die behoefte voor een eigen gedeelte?

----------


## At Ayt

is forumibnu dezelfde als de bekeerde moslim ibnu?

----------


## Rourchid

> is forumibnu dezelfde als de bekeerde moslim ibnu?


Ja.
Hij heeft daar ook dezelfde avatar als hier.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ja.
> Hij heeft daar ook dezelfde avatar als hier.


het was me nooit opgevallen dat ibnu onderscheid maakte tussen moslims en moslim-bekeerlingen..
hoe dan ook jammer dat hij de koffers heeft gepakt om een eigen forum te beginnen.. dat is weer een moslim minder op het islaamforum..

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Ben je Nederlander en heb je je in het verleden bekeerd tot de islam of denk je er over om jezelf te bekeren?
> 
> Kijk dan op forum.ibnu.nl
> 
> Een forum voor Nederlandse moslims voor Nederlandse moslims.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Het Nederlandse moslim forum



Ja goed initiatief.  :duim:

----------

